# Moving/switching Local's



## Hap (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey,

I was just accepted in to my local electrical union and I do not want to live where I'm at now for the rest of my life. After I finish my 5 years, can I switch to another Local? 

Thanks


----------



## Hap (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sure numerous people have already answered this question in different threads but I am new to this website and have not found any sufficient answers to my question yet. Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks again


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Hap said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was just accepted in to my local electrical union and I do not want to live where I'm at now for the rest of my life. After I finish my 5 years, can I switch to another Local?
> 
> Thanks





Hap said:


> I'm sure numerous people have already answered this question in different threads but I am new to this website and have not found any sufficient answers to my question yet. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again


I believe you can do it but if you are going to move go where the money is and that is North Dakota right now...:thumbsup:

Welcome aboard......:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

You can do two things.

First, you can travel to other locals and work in those territories via book 2. Book 1 is the local members and Book 2 is our traveling brothers and sisters. Your benefits ( pension and health/welfare ) remain with your home local. This is what a lot of us do.

Second, you can attempt to transfer your book into another local. Many locals discourage this - especially the harder to get into northeast and california locals as they feel like it is a way of circumventing their vetting process.

Which ever course you choose, best of health, wealth and happiness and treat your brothers like you wish to be treated and you should do well.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> You can do two things.
> 
> First, you can travel to other locals and work in those territories via book 2. Book 1 is the local members and Book 2 is our traveling brothers and sisters. Your benefits ( pension and health/welfare ) remain with your home local. This is what a lot of us do.
> 
> ...


Which ever course you choose, best of health, wealth and happiness and *treat EVERYONE like you* wish to be treated and you should do well.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

I think its really only realistic when work is good. Right now you can't get the hours in other locals or they just won't take you because their books are too full.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> Which ever course you choose, best of health, wealth and happiness and *treat EVERYONE like you* wish to be treated and you should do well.


Excellent point...I stand corrected.


----------



## Bildo (Feb 19, 2011)

You would have better luck switching locals during your apprenticeship. After you turn out it is harder.


----------



## Hap (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you for all your help everyone. I passed my drug test and physical and I start tomorrow. Very excited!!!


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Bildo said:


> You would have better luck switching locals during your apprenticeship. After you turn out it is harder.



I second this. Get good reviews with your contractors and they should accept you as an apprentice.


----------

